# Autosleeper Broadway views?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am considering buying an Autosleeper Broadway EK High Line 4 berth 4 belted seats. Has anyone out there recently bought one and what is the quality of fit and finish like and have Peugeot sorted out the original X250 problems on the latest model. I want the 130bhp engine manual 6 speed.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I am an Autosleepers fan and tend to keep an eye on posts related to 
A/S.

I am happy with my van and I think A/S attention to detail and build is good.
better than a lot i looked at, and had previously.

i have had a few niggles but nothing major and all is good now.


I have not seen any negative comments re the Broadway..

Not so sure about the X250


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

just wondering about sufficient carry space in inside and outside lockers, and smallish overcab bed and the fresh water arrangements.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know if Autosleepers have changed over the last few years but the one we had which was the Inca seemed to be lacking in a lot of areas.
The storage both internally and externally was poor as was the size of both the fresh and waste tanks. Making the bed up was an art in itself.
As this was our first upgrade from a panel van we did not spend enough time looking before we bought and after six months we knew it had been a mistake.
I certainly could not envisage using it the same way that we use the Burstner which we now have and in which we spend 4 to 5 months in France or Spain.
I would say have a good look before you buy and make sure that it is fit for what you intend to use it for especially with regards to storage and use abroad.


----------

